# Rest In Peace



## Ras

I couldn't find a* R.I.P. thread*, so I'll start one right here:

*This thread is for anouncements about artists, conductors, singers or composers etc. and so on who just died. *

I'm creating this new thread because I didn't know where else to post about the death of Claudio Scimone.

Here we go - from Presto Classical's obituary: *Claudio Scimone (1934-2018)
*
>>>The Italian conductor Claudio Scimone, who did much to bring Rossini's opera seria and the symphonies of Muzio Clementi back into the public eye, has died aged 83. 
Born in Padua on 23rd December 1934, Scimone trained with Dmitri Mitropoulous and Franco Ferrara, and founded the chamber ensemble I Solisti Veneti in 1959; together, they recorded an astonishing amount of Italian baroque music (including Vivaldi, Tartini and Albinoni), and won a Grammy for their 1980 recording of Rossini's L'Italiana in Algeri (with Marilyn Horne as the eponymous heroine and Samuel Ramey as the 'Bey of Algiers' around whom she runs rings). <<<

Here is the entire article just quoted from Presto with some of the Claudio Scimone recordings they are trying to sell (...nothing sells like death…)

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...8?utm_source=News-2018-09-14&utm_medium=email


----------



## Ras

I forgot someting important in my first post: 
*Discussion is welcome on this thread - Not just announcements, but also discussions - opinions, memories etc. 
*
__________________________________________

(Since nobody has posted anything about Claudio Scimone I'm afraid maybe people thought this thread was only for announcements.)

I only have three I musici cds in my collection. Two of them Albinoni records with G. Carmignola and Piero Toso playing violin released by Erato/Warner/Apex. Then there is a cd from Philips with I musici and Pina Carminelli doing Albinoni's opus 5.

I was born in 1974 so I am way too young to remember when Baroque music on LP's was a big new thing and Claudio Scimone was one of the driving forces in the Baroque revival movement.

To my ears this style of Baroque playing just sounds very old-fashioned and it is not the way I want my Baroque potatoes roasted.

But if it's true what they say that Claudio Scimone and I musici resurrected Baroque I think they should raise a monument to their homage and praise! - Even though I still will look elsewhere for my Albinoni, Vivaldi, Torelli and what have we...


----------



## arpeggio

*George Walker*

Many of our members seem to take pleasure in announcing the departure of famous musicians.

A famous American composer passed away a month ago. I have waited to see if anyone would pick up on it and sadly no one did. So I will go ahead and mention it.

George Walker passed away on August 23, 2018. He was the first African-American composer to receive the Pulitzer Prize in music in 1996 for his work _Lilacs_.





















Most famous work was the _Lyric for Strings_:






Link to biography: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Walker_(composer)

He was also a successful concert pianist.


----------



## eugeneonagain

I'm sorry to say I'd never heard of him. I don't understand how I missed that Proms performance either. Movement 3 of Lilacs is excellent.


----------



## arpeggio

I just discovered that Charles Wuorinen passed away on March 11, 2020.

He died from injuries he sustained in a fall last September.

He was 81.


----------



## Rogerx

Does exist. 

Roll of Honour


----------

